# Victorian style trim



## Martyanderson (May 13, 2012)

I am planning to do my office in my new building in a victorian theme. I am a new member here and I posted this topic in the wrong sub-forum so I thought I would move it over here. This is a mockup of the door trim, I believe I have it about where I want it thanks to some helpfull members. This is done in pine but the finished product will be solid cherry.
Any opinions or constructive feedback is welcome, I have a limited resource of tools and am trying to find a way around it. I have a router table and basic 24 piece bit set. The top two pieces are 3/4" stock stacked and the third from the top is some molding I made.


----------



## Treeoflifestairs.com (Jan 9, 2012)

Much of what you have made can be bought from a good molding store. You may have troubles finding it in cherry but it's out there. If you still want to take the time to build it yourself then I'd say your off to a good start. Victorian styling is very ornate so anything you can do to add more detailing would be acceptable. You might want to do some raised panel wainscoting and crown as well.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It really doesn't matter where you post, we'll find you. The stacked molding does looks better. The three profiles look a little too close alike though. You might try a cove molding for the center layer if you have a bit to do that.


----------



## Martyanderson (May 13, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> It really doesn't matter where you post, we'll find you. The stacked molding does looks better. The three profiles look a little too close alike though. You might try a cove molding for the center layer if you have a bit to do that.


I was thinking the same thing Steve, the top piece is roman ogee and the 2 underneath it are roundovers (I think that's what their called). I was thinking of changing the center piece to a cove to break it up a little. A cove arcs in instead of out right?


----------



## Martyanderson (May 13, 2012)

Treeoflifestairs.com said:


> Much of what you have made can be bought from a good molding store. You may have troubles finding it in cherry but it's out there. If you still want to take the time to build it yourself then I'd say your off to a good start. Victorian styling is very ornate so anything you can do to add more detailing would be acceptable. You might want to do some raised panel wainscoting and crown as well.


Yeah I know BUT I already have a bunch of cherry that's paid for and I enjoy doing it and learning. I also like the pride that comes from doing it myself and being able to tell people that I did it all myself.
I am planning on one complete wall with a built in cabinet and raised paneling to the ceiling. I might do some raised panel wainscoting later and wood box beams on the ceiling.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I took a few pictures of stacked molding I have around the house. Maybe there will be something that will give you some ideas.


----------

